# box dyes?



## xsnowwhite (Oct 29, 2006)

i know i should go professionally to get it done buuuuut thats not really in my price range right now so can anyone reccomend a good one? thanks in advancee :]


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 29, 2006)

I have had a professional hairdresser tell me that if you need to use a box dye, Loreal Feria is the best one to go with. I use that one and it's fantastic.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 29, 2006)

Really? Cuz I have had nothing but crappy experiences with L'oreal (any name under that...Feria, whatever)

The black Feria faded after like a week, the red turned REALLY RED (which I dont mind) and then faded after one shampoo to a horrid orangey yuck...

and I have read other ppls experiences with that as well...

Um...My fave is Garnier 100%...the blueblack from there didnt fade as fast, and The darkish red/auburn colour was GORGEOUS and then faded neatly into a lighter version of itself...

I also like the Nice an Easy brand...plus its cheap..haha


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks mucho guys!
yeah i tried loreal highlights and it went wrong, i was wondering about garnier too
i guess ill just take a look at both


----------



## ette (Oct 30, 2006)

I love Natural Instincts in Roasted Chesnut...gives me the perfect really dark warm brown.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2006)

i'd suggest staying away from L'oreal Feria, i've heard nothing but terrible things about that stuff.

i used to use Revlon Colorsilk alot, it's about the cheapest boxed dye you can get, but it deposits rich colour without damaging your hair. it has deep conditioning ingredients in it, so it helps build up your hair's health and strength while dying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if you want to get professional results, you can always pick up a bottle of dye and developer from a beauty supply store (i suggest Clairol Miss Clairol dye and Salon Case developer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

HTH!


----------



## amoona (Oct 30, 2006)

i use clariol hyderience (sp?) because i dye my hair black and it usually fades super quick. with clariol hyderience it stays for a pretty long time compared to other box dyes. idk what the results are in other colors are.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 30, 2006)

Revlon Colorsilk, Garnier 100% Color, Garnier Nutrisse and Preference are really good, IMO


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks guys this really helps it looks like ive got alot of good ones to choose from hah :/


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 30, 2006)

when i had single-processed color or wanted just a quick change, i'd always go to a beauty supplier and mix up the dye myself as the anthem suggested. i've used Clairol Miss Clairol dye and it was fine, good color selection as well. as far as the volume developers go, i think you use like a 20 or 30, but i'd ask the people working just to be safe


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks!
what exactly is a developer? i honestly have no idea what that means haha.


----------



## lara (Oct 30, 2006)

Feria is terrible. Any hairdresser who recommends that is probably hoping that you'll destroy your hair and come crying back to the salon for some $$$ repair sessions.

I either buy my own pro colour from the beauty supply store or if I'm in a hurry, I grab Garnier 100% colour. The coloured ones aren't that good, but the blue-black dye wears like iron.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Feria is terrible. Any hairdresser who recommends that is probably hoping that you'll destroy your hair and come crying back to the salon for some $$$ repair sessions.

I either buy my own pro colour from the beauty supply store or if I'm in a hurry, I grab Garnier 100% colour. The coloured ones aren't that good, but the blue-black dye wears like iron._

 
So THAT was her crafty ruse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use one of the red ones, and I get a lot of compliments on the color (plus, I'm near-religious about deep-conditioning twice a week so that may help just a little bit). 

Garnier's red faded like crazy. Pretty color initially, but it lost its vibrancy really quick.


----------



## lara (Oct 30, 2006)

I used to have bright red hair, and the only red I could get to last beyond four weeks was Schwarzkopf Live Salon Permanant, a retail box dye that I always picked up on sale in the supermarket. heh. 

Garnier 100% in blue-black is definitely not those who are hesitant about going black - by the time it starts to look a little dull and lose the blue lustre, I have an inch of roots that need urgent attention.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 30, 2006)

One of the best colourings Ive done at home was when I was poorer and I bought a Miss Clairol (cuz it was like 5 bucks at the pharmacy haha) in Medium, Neutral Brown (lovely...exciting shade eh)..It was darker than expected but faded lovely and I loved it so much and I almost didnt want to bleach it away so I could go all blue...but i did..

I have a question: has anyone used boxed bleaches?  Like especially Garnier 100% bleaching kit (kinda oxymoronic name but whatever) Cuz I have a coupon for 3 bucks off any Garnia haircolour and I wish tobuy a ableaching kit for when I bleach my hair again...


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 30, 2006)

The woman who works the front register in the morning at my work uses that color. She raves on and on about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: If anyone has any professional-quality dye recommendations for medium auburn/red hair I'm open to suggestion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I used to have bright red hair, and the only red I could get to last beyond four weeks was Schwarzkopf Live Salon Permanant, a retail box dye that I always picked up on sale in the supermarket. heh. 

Garnier 100% in blue-black is definitely not those who are hesitant about going black - by the time it starts to look a little dull and lose the blue lustre, I have an inch of roots that need urgent attention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 1, 2006)

I loved the color results I got with Garnier 100% Color (I used the blue black), and it lasted like a champ, but for some reason, this dye more than any dye I've ever used bled onto my towels and pillow cases like crazy for up to three weeks after coloring.  Maybe I'm just weird, but after a while I couldn't stand it, so I switched to Nice & Easy blue black.  It also lasts for a while, and it comes with a really awesome color sealing conditioner that makes my hair feel so soft and manageable.

And to echo the above comments, Feria really sucks.  If you use it, you won't have hair, you'll have colored straw.  My hairdresser told me that if I insist on coloring my hair myself, at the very least I should steer clear of that stuff!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree completely with everyone else here.  Feria is junk, and the Garnier sisters (100% Color and Nutrisse) are my favorite boxed dyes;  I wish they would sell the little conditioner that comes in the box seperately.  Those are AMAZING!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_ I wish they would sell the little conditioner that comes in the box seperately.  Those are AMAZING!!_

 

I know!!! what the heck is in those little miracle tubes?! and why dont they sell them by the gallon


----------



## Alexa (Nov 2, 2006)

i use either garnier or herbal essences. both are awesomee.


----------



## DOLLface (Nov 2, 2006)

Garnier's 100% Color is my favorite. I've used it several times and it's never given me any problems.

I do not recommend Feria, I used the blue black once and the deep conditioner was a serious PAIN to wash out. I probably spent 20-30 minutes of my shower just trying to get the conditioner out of my hair.


----------



## laurennoel (Nov 6, 2006)

there is no question that box dyes are pretty much the worst thing you could do to your hair.. i spend all day correcting these at my salon, and its obnoxious.. you'll end up spending more money fixing it, and more time trying to get it right then you would if you just let someone do it.


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurennoel* 

 
_there is no question that box dyes are pretty much the worst thing you could do to your hair.. i spend all day correcting these at my salon, and its obnoxious.. you'll end up spending more money fixing it, and more time trying to get it right then you would if you just let someone do it._

 
I think they are alright...considering I have been dying my own hair (and other ppl's hair) sicne grade 7 and havent really had major problems (except for like...missing one spot occasionally...)  My friend had hers done at a salon once and it looked exactly the same as whenever I would do it...

I mean, if one is completely hair illiterate then yes, let a professional do it.  But if you know what you are doing then go for it I say...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 6, 2006)

I really love L'Oreal Casting Creme Gloss, they supposed to last up to 28washes but I find they last just as good as permanent dye on me and they leave your hair moisturised.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks everyone! I went ahead and bought a warm toned dark brown and it looks gorgeous! my hair has never looked better. :]]


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurennoel* 

 
_there is no question that box dyes are pretty much the worst thing you could do to your hair.. i spend all day correcting these at my salon, and its obnoxious.. you'll end up spending more money fixing it, and more time trying to get it right then you would if you just let someone do it._

 


I think this is mainly caused by people who do not know what they are doing.. I've seen people mess up with box dye. Its not the Dye, its the people. 
Ive used it on myself with no problem. (I'm a hairstylist) but I have seen .. quite horrific things with people using the box dye incorrectly.. leaving it in too long,, etc.. a lot of stylists like to say that its different. but its not. Or that they are Metallic. which is also untrue. stuff you buy at the stores these days are not metallic.

Also , the most common thing I see is people trying to go darker.. and the color turns out ashy.. we'll thats not the dyes fault, that tends to be the underlying colors in the persons hair. so In that case. yes. please. use a professional

Not to mention .. Color correction is much more costly than just going to get it done in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I think this is mainly caused by people who do not know what they are doing.. I've seen people mess up with box dye. Its not the Dye, its the people. 
Ive used it on myself with no problem. (I'm a hairstylist) but I have seen .. quite horrific things with people using the box dye incorrectly.. leaving it in too long,, etc.. a lot of stylists like to say that its different. but its not. Or that they are Metallic. which is also untrue. stuff you buy at the stores these days are not metallic.

Also , the most common thing I see is people trying to go darker.. and the color turns out ashy.. we'll thats not the dyes fault, that tends to be the underlying colors in the persons hair. so In that case. yes. please. use a professional

Not to mention .. Color correction is much more costly than just going to get it done in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I wouldnt advise anyone to go do their own hair unless a) they understand colour theory and that ashen brown + natural light blonde = greenish hair... and b) they are willing to either pay for colour correction (or redye it a dark colour) or just deal with the off colour

Or if they just dont really care (ie: me) if they make a mistake and can rock almost any colour.

My friend had lightened blonde hair, and decided to go back to her natural darker slightly ash blonde...and so she chose a dark ash blonde dye and dyed it and then sat in her room crying because she had green hair until i came up and told her to get a golden/slight reddish colour to neutralize the green....yay me!

The funniest is when ppl try to use semi-permanent dyes to go drastic changes...like they are brown and want to go blonde...but they dont want it permanent...


----------



## litlaur (Nov 8, 2006)

I've had the best results with less trendy brands, like Nice n Easy and Colorsilk for black, browns and reds. If I want to go lighter, I see my stylist.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_I wouldnt advise anyone to go do their own hair unless a) they understand colour theory and that ashen brown + natural light blonde = greenish hair... and b) they are willing to either pay for colour correction (or redye it a dark colour) or just deal with the off colour

Or if they just dont really care (ie: me) if they make a mistake and can rock almost any colour.

My friend had lightened blonde hair, and decided to go back to her natural darker slightly ash blonde...and so she chose a dark ash blonde dye and dyed it and then sat in her room crying because she had green hair until i came up and told her to get a golden/slight reddish colour to neutralize the green....yay me!

The funniest is when ppl try to use semi-permanent dyes to go drastic changes...like they are brown and want to go blonde...but they dont want it permanent..._

 

I don't know how many people I've had to explain the concept of Semi permanent to... It seems a lot of people think that because the word "Semi" is in there. that it will wash out completely leaving there natural color in its place... ERrrrr..wrong.


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I don't know how many people I've had to explain the concept of Semi permanent to... It seems a lot of people think that because the word "Semi" is in there. that it will wash out completely leaving there natural color in its place... ERrrrr..wrong._

 
YEAH!

Like "oh, i dont want to buy permanent black hairdye..." hahah all black is pretty much permanent...not as permanent black, but as in it wont wash out!

Semi-perm is only for ppl who want to enhance their own colour (Ie: you have brown hair, and you want brown with a bit of red)


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 15, 2006)

Why didn't I read this thread yesterday?? hahaha

I almost always use Feria.  I've never had a problem with it.  My hair and dye are really like best friends.  Takes and hold really well-I just have to use two boxes cause I got a lot of damn hair.

Anyways...so I used the Feria Bright Black or something like that.  It turned out pretty blue, almost a navy color.  My hair is naturally red, but I've been every color imaginable except black so last night (at like 10:30) I decided it was time to go for it & took a trip down to the 24 hour Walgreens.  The blue black was more "safe" than a jet black...but now I want to commit to the jet black.  Goin tonight to get the Colorsilk to fix it up.


----------



## Wicked-W (Nov 18, 2006)

I have been Using Natural Match for a year now and I swear its the best wearing and nice to your hair as will. I use the 6R which is Med auburn. :ilike:


----------



## user79 (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_YEAH!

Like "oh, i dont want to buy permanent black hairdye..." hahah all black is pretty much permanent...not as permanent black, but as in it wont wash out!

Semi-perm is only for ppl who want to enhance their own colour (Ie: you have brown hair, and you want brown with a bit of red)_

 
Yeah I used a semi-perm black shade from L'Oreal and it will not wash out completely. It went to a dark brown but definitely not back to my medium brown natural hair color. I also can't colour it back to brown without having the colour lifted. I'm definitely going to a salon to get it fixed. I don't really regret it though because I actually really liked having black hair and I got lots of compliments on it too.


----------



## Ethel (Nov 19, 2006)

A semi-permanent  black dye will take you to black permanently with less damage than a permanent one. Clairol's semi-perms are good.


----------



## lost in hollywood (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_Like "oh, i dont want to buy permanent black hairdye..." hahah all black is pretty much permanent...not as permanent black, but as in it wont wash out!_

 
I believe you, but why is it when I had my hair dyed black at a salon (permanent) it washed out within a month or less?


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lost in hollywood* 

 
_I believe you, but why is it when I had my hair dyed black at a salon (permanent) it washed out within a month or less?_

 
Perhaps it just didnt take to your hair?

Haircolour depends on the type of hair, and how virginal it is (ie: unprocessed).

The less virginal the more the haircolour will take, but if you have either REALLY healthy hair, or never before coloured hair, then it is possible for the haircolour to not penetrate the shaft and then just kinda fade off over a shorter amount of time.

Now if me and my slutty hair (haha...definitely NOT virginal) were to use any colour/type of dye, it would take and fade, but never completely be gone.  (my hair is blue, so its been bleached and dyed, and i straighten it like 3 times a week and blowdry and everything...)


----------



## eastsidesunset (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurennoel* 

 
_there is no question that box dyes are pretty much the worst thing you could do to your hair.. i spend all day correcting these at my salon, and its obnoxious.. you'll end up spending more money fixing it, and more time trying to get it right then you would if you just let someone do it._

 
I have to agree with that. I tried using that new Loreal bull natural match whatever, and proceeded to the salon less than two days later. I had burned my head and lost a fair amount of hair in the process. It took four hours and two tries at dying it back to dark brown to get some (not all, some) of the dye covered. It was about six months (and two touch ups later) that the red was gone. Mind you, I have always dyed my own hair, and never once had a problem with it. After spend a couple hundred bucks to get my hair fixed, I've sworen off box dyes. 

Plus, most salons have people that are still learning, and you can usually get your hair dyed for free (you pay 10 to 15 bucks to cover the cost of dye), or they'll have discount nights. For instance, I'll only get my hair touched up on Wednesday's at my salon because color is 30% off, on top of the discount I get for letting the newbie (who is supervised, and asks before doing anything for the most part) do it. Full color + full highlights + blow out for under 100 bucks.


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 20, 2006)

I may have a filthy mind, but the title of this thread made me think twice! Hahaha.


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelizabethk* 

 
_I may have a filthy mind, but the title of this thread made me think twice! Hahaha._

 
Haha...thats a whole other dealio...


----------

